# Copy paste Pivot tables with Slicers



## hlemorvan (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to copy / paste a sheet with a pivot table and 2 slicers. When I copy / paste my sheet, I have my pivot table but the slicer are not pasted. Do you know to solve this problem. I looked for VBA code to bypass this problem but I did not find anything.

Thanks in advance,


Hugo


----------



## Ozeroth (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Hugo,

Are you working with a PowerPivot pivot table in Excel 2010?

I have found slicers created by dragging fields to "Horizontal slicer" or "Vertical slicer" areas sometimes buggy when copying/pasting.
Slicers created by choosing "Insert slicer" from Pivot Table Tools -> Options seem to be more reliable.


----------



## hlemorvan (Jul 8, 2015)

Ozeroth said:


> Hi Hugo,
> 
> Are you working with a PowerPivot pivot table in Excel 2010?
> 
> ...



Hi Ozeroth,

First of all, thank you for your help.

I am working with Excel 2013 and I am not sure to understand what you are saying. I have already created a template with a pivot table and some slicers attached to it. When I duplicate my template by copy / pasting the sheet, my new sheet does not have the slicers anymore. Maybe I was not clear on my first message.  Despite having spent a lot of time on forum, I can't find the solution. Anyone has an idea ?

Thanks in advance,

Hugo


----------



## Ozeroth (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Hugo,
No prob, your question was clear. I was just checking if you were using 2010 as I have had this problem in 2010 but not 2013.
Not sure if anyone else can help?


----------

